# Angelfish and water current



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

It may be with them at full blast. You could always cut a water bottle to act as a filter baffle for the aquaclear filters, or even use a piece of filter floss as the baffle.

http://petsmart.ugc.bazaarvoice.com/4830/337967/photo.jpg
http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj525/Avid-fish-keeper/8987b7f9.jpg


----------



## CKSasquatch (Sep 5, 2013)

The first picture. Looks like placing foam on top to slow down the water? Correct?

The second picture. I have no idea what I am looking at. A piece of water bottle but where does that go/do?

Thanks


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

For the first picture, yes. The floss helps to slow down the water coming back into the tank.
For the second picture, just google "DIY filter baffle bottle" and you'll get a ton of hits from other forums. Here is a youtube video of a guy making one:


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The water bottle diverts the water so it may create some relatively calmer areas in the tank. 

Tall, flat sided fish (Angels, Gouramis) come from slow moving water, and generally do not do well if they cannot get out of the main force of the water. If they live in an active river, they will seek out the quiet back water and dense plant areas. 

However, nothing is absolute: I had an Angelfish that hung out near a Koralia 4 (That is the big one from when they first came out). It would really blast the water out! My Clown Loaches would surf along the front of the tank where the Koralia would blow them almost the full length of the tank. But the Angel found a spot just barely out of the main flow, and would hang out there, barely moving his fins to stay in place. 

So, even though they do not like it, they may be able to find a place that suits them. With more plants, driftwood and rocks in the tank there are more possibilities for calm areas.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

I have six Angels in my 120 which uses a FX6 filter. I was concerned with the flow rate produced by the FX6 and considering changing the outflow to a bar with many outlets. I tried the standard setup and from what I can tell the Angels are fine with the flow rate. They regularly "ride" the current and do not seem to stay in calm areas vs the areas where there is significant flow. Many times I'll watch as two or three Angels will ride the current backwards then swim to the other end and ride it again.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a 75g with 2 emperor 400's and my angels don't seem bothered by the flow at all. They hand out under the outflow or behind the driftwood when they want out of the main current. With most HOB's the main force of the flow is distributed mainly across the surface or at a downward angle and is then dispersed and weakened by hitting the glass or decorations.


----------

